

Ask HN: SXSW - Worth it?  Going?  Which Badge? - alanthonyc

I'm planning ahead and am thinking of hitting up the conference.  Does anyone have the scoop on which badge is worth getting and what to plan on doing once there?
======
aditya
Interactive isn't worth it unless you're looking to get the word out or
schmooze and network, which are all important things but not if it takes time
out of getting an alpha product out.

My 2c. :)

~~~
vannevar
I second this. As a conference, SXSWi is basically a boondoggle facilitator to
justify tech people attending SXSW at company expense. If you need to network
though, it draws a good crowd.

------
aaroneous
SXSW Music, Interactive or Film?

